# Na dann... Nox sucht das Sexy Bike 2006



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Nox Riderz,

gleiches Spiel gleiches Glück..........
Nox Cycles sucht das "Sexy Nox Bike 2006"!
Wie letzt Jahr postet bitte eure Selbstaufbauten hier im Thread und wir werden so gut wie wir es können mitte Januar die Gewinner kühren!!

Viel Spass!!!!!

Na dann Fang ich doch mal gleich an (natürlich ohne Wertung)










*Natürlich wollen wir auch die EDLEN CC Hobel sehen!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. Dezember 2006)

Gilt auch CC? Dann mal mein geklautes.....:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (18. Dezember 2006)

gibts auch ne art einreichschluss? 
meins ist noch net ganz fertig^^


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (19. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

wir legen keinen genauen Tag fest !!!!
ca. Mitte Januar!!!

Gruß Ch


----------



## Stiftsquelle (19. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Marina (20. Dezember 2006)

na dann 




kommt aber wohl eh noch n update


----------



## EL_Rey (21. Dezember 2006)




----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (21. Dezember 2006)

so jetzt weiss ich wies geht


----------



## Stiftsquelle (21. Dezember 2006)

Sieht man meine Pics oben überhaupt=? Ich nicht...?


----------



## Funghi (21. Dezember 2006)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Sieht man meine Pics oben überhaupt=? Ich nicht...?



machst du so:


----------



## Stiftsquelle (21. Dezember 2006)

Danke. Wie es geht weiß ich auch , nur waren sie aufeinmal weg. 
Nun gut dann nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtsteve (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Fahrt Ihr Beide Das Geliche Rad????


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Dezember 2006)

Dirtsteve schrieb:


> Hallo Fahrt Ihr Beide Das Geliche Rad????


Dachte ich auch gerade.
Bis jetzt schöne Modelle hier... bin mal gespannt, wer das Rennen macht.
Persönlich bin ich ja stark auf's weisse Startrack von Tim Simmons gespannt.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## KingKraft (24. Dezember 2006)

ne ich denk mal funghi hat stiftsquelles bike gepostet weil er sich gewundert hat das sein bild weg war. dann hat er es auch nochmal gepostet (hoffe liege richtig ) Aba bisher echt schick alles, meins kommt auch demnächst


----------



## Stiftsquelle (24. Dezember 2006)

KingKraft schrieb:


> ne ich denk mal funghi hat stiftsquelles bike gepostet weil er sich gewundert hat das sein bild weg war. dann hat er es auch nochmal gepostet (hoffe liege richtig ) Aba bisher echt schick alles, meins kommt auch demnächst



Genauso ists


----------



## Dirtsteve (25. Dezember 2006)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch gerade.
> Bis jetzt schöne Modelle hier... bin mal gespannt, wer das Rennen macht.
> Persönlich bin ich ja stark auf's weisse Startrack von Tim Simmons gespannt.
> Gruß, Kiwi.



ich habe ihn den tag mit seinem neuen weißen startrack gesehen is ein hammer teil also sieht geil aus das weiß kommt so PORNO rüber einfach geil.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Dezember 2006)

Ist  seit 2 Monaten fertig und wiegt 9,2kg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (26. Dezember 2006)

so sieht es jetzt aus




dann sah es dieses Jahr auch mal so aus




und das von Tante Thilo


----------



## thomasbln (29. Dezember 2006)

Na wie findet ihr das!? Im letzten Jahr Platz 3...mal sehen welcher Platz mit dem gelben SL T rausspringt!?

Guten Rutsch für alle!


----------



## swiss-bikeman (29. Dezember 2006)

Airborne Project II


----------



## Marina (30. Dezember 2006)

so'n mist, konkurrenz


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Dezember 2006)

Eclipse SLT 06 @ 8.3kg


----------



## Der Stefan (31. Dezember 2006)

@stalker

Wow, Hut ab! Das sieht ja mal RICHTIG lecker aus... (...und das will was heißen, normalerweise finde ich alle Bikes außer meinen häßlich!  )

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ale_Schmi (31. Dezember 2006)

um ein bischen aus der reihe zu fallen...
aber bitte nicht gleich steinigen...





auch wenn es ein crosser ist...

uuuuups: und dann auch noch "leicht" überbelichtet!...


----------



## EL Grande Nox (3. Januar 2007)

mein schickes Street-Bike Nox Fly 24"


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (3. Januar 2007)

Sau geil des fly, hab mir auch erst eins aufgebaut, tu des bild auch die tage noch rein aber leider fehlt mir im moment ein bissle das liebe geld ums so geil aufzubauen wie das von el grande nox. aber des rad ist sau geil und die dj hätt ich auch gern, ist das  die einser oder die dreier in spezial lack? aber alles super aufeinander abgestimmt und fast komplett schwarz, einfach nur geil!!


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Januar 2007)

Ich kann mein erstes posting nicht mehr editieren...

Jedenfalls wird mein Eclipse auch benutzt:





Auf dem Bild allerdings keine 8,3kg - wegen Schlamm und experimentellem Vorderreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Grande Nox (5. Januar 2007)

das ist ne 06er Dj 1 mit lackproblemen, lasse sie jetzt deshalb Pulvern!


----------



## Stoken (10. Januar 2007)

So, das hier ist mein nox


----------



## KingKraft (10. Januar 2007)

Gefällt mir.
Hier ma mein Fly  






helleres bild kommt denk ich ma morgen


----------



## KingKraft (13. Januar 2007)

so, hier ist es heller:


----------



## Marina (13. Januar 2007)

ich sag ja nie was gegen spacer-türme aber... der is ja gemeingefährlich!


----------



## KingKraft (13. Januar 2007)

kommt ja noch weg, und zur zeit fahr ich eh nich halsbrecherisch.


----------



## EL Grande Nox (14. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich kommen die Pedalen, Sattel und Kurbel auch weg!


----------



## KingKraft (14. Januar 2007)

also sattel kommt auf alle fälle weg, mit den pedalen bin ich eigt zufrieden und kurbel bin ich schon am überlegen ob nun ne stahlkurbel kommt, weiß aba noch nich, find die xt gar nich schlecht.
ALs nächstes kommt erstma n singlespeed adapter und n kleineres kb.


----------



## Marina (16. Januar 2007)

wenn du die xt abzugeben hast...  ich bin per pm zu erreichen 

gibts jetz schon nen einreich-schluss für bilderß muss ja noch n up-date-pic machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (17. Januar 2007)

letztes mal war der 15.1. der stichtag... 
vielleicht gibt es ja heute schon die ergebnisse


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (17. Januar 2007)

@ all letztes Jahr war der Ansturm größer Schade wir warten noch bis zum Ende des Monats und dann wird gekührt!!!!

Gr CH


----------



## Tim Simmons (17. Januar 2007)

wird wohl noch ein anständiges pic folgen,sofern ich das zeitlich schaffe  (trigger&schalthülle/zug fehlen noch sry^^)


----------



## Marina (17. Januar 2007)

also wenn das bike nich bei den gewinnern is fall ich vom glauben ab. das is mal sowas von der oooooberhammer! normal mag ich diesen weiß-trend nich aber das is einfach geil 



ooooh, dann muss ich ja schnell noch n update-pic machen


----------



## Marina (19. Januar 2007)

update fertig:


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2007)

mein nox wurde noch geupdatet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2007)

wann isses denn nun so weit?


----------



## KingKraft (24. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich noch nich diese woche, update kommt nämlich noch mit neuem kettenblatt, ss adapter, steuersatz und vllt neuer sattel.
achja und ohne spacerturm


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2007)

dann mach hinne, dass wir mal anfangen können


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Januar 2007)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> wann isses denn nun so weit?





ChrisHighFR 6.5 schrieb:


> @ all letztes Jahr war der Ansturm größer Schade wir warten noch bis zum Ende des Monats und dann wird gekührt!!!!
> 
> Gr CH


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2007)

es is doch ende des monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats... naja fast 
außerdem waren im anderen thread nur n paar posts mehr.. ok paar mehr räder zur auswahl, aber dasbrauchen wir doch nicht, haben doch scxhon genug schöne  das weiße startrack hat eh scho platz 1 da kann kommen was will. is zumindest meine überzeugung


----------



## thaper (24. Januar 2007)

mh eins fehlt noch eins fehlt noch.... das nox von julzzz gibt aber im mo noch keine bilder... vllt. am wochenend


----------



## darkhenry1 (24. Januar 2007)

Airborne





un Satellite


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2007)

ach du auch wieder dabei


----------



## darkhenry1 (25. Januar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ach du auch wieder dabei




hihi


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (27. Januar 2007)

Jetzt doch noch ein bild von meinem fly, is zwar noch mit einigen "übergangs parts" ausgestattet aber bis enden diesen monat ist nicht mehr alles austauschbar, deshalb halt mal so, bild is leider auch nich wirklich was geworden hatte aber nicht mehr zeit. 






ein neues vorderes laufrad (atomlab aircorp) ist schon unterwegs, die kurbeln werden noch getauscht und die gabel natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spikychris (27. Januar 2007)

Servus.. na also ich dachte mir anfangs noch.. neee, an meinem is ja noch nicht wirklich viel gemacht. Habs jetzt auch noch gar nicht so lange.. aber nachdem was ich jetzt hier schon teilweiße für Dinger gesehen hab dacht ich mir, was solls.. xD
Für 07 werd ich auch teilnehmen und dann wirds schon anders aussehen 

Aber nun mal zu dem weißen Startrack - JA leck mich am Arsch!!! Was für eine Maschine!!! RESPEKT! Einfach nur geil.. ich wünschte ich hätt grad mal so das Geld.. ich würds sofort nehmen.. ^^


----------



## Marina (28. Januar 2007)

spiky... musste die gelbe lackierung denn sein? original deemax oder garnich  ansonsten gefällts mir ganz gut.


----------



## King Jens one (29. Januar 2007)

nun spannt uns nicht länger auf die folter wir wollen das Ergebnis wissen!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (29. Januar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> nun spannt uns nicht länger auf die folter wir wollen das Ergebnis wissen!



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## spikychris (29. Januar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> spiky... musste die gelbe lackierung denn sein? original deemax oder garnich  ansonsten gefällts mir ganz gut.



na ich meine, Mavic hat ja nhicht gerade alle Sonderrechte an Gelben Felgen.. deshalb, was solls.. finde es doof, dass es dann immer gleich heist.. Deemaxverarsche.. 
Ich finde, es sieht geil aus.. und nur weil ich jetzt gelbe Laufräder haben will, muss ich mir ja nicht gleich die Deemax kaufen.. sind doch viel zu teuaaaa..  
Oder wilst du sie mir schenken?


----------



## Marina (30. Januar 2007)

hab ich gesagt, dass man deemax braucht? 
los los leute, es is ende januar!


----------



## KingKraft (30. Januar 2007)

sop, nen kleines update:





spacerturm is jetze weg, kettenblatt wurde geändert und ssp adapter is dran.
kommen tut noch der wtp classic seat 
achja steuersatz is jetz auch n pig dh pro drin.

und irgendwann vorne noch 24" und evtl table tops


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Februar 2007)

bekanntgabe der sieger?


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (6. Februar 2007)

kommt ende der WE.............................!!!!!

FREITAG IST SIEGER TAG !!!!
Last euch überraschen und vergebt mal auch die Plätze!!!!

gr ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Februar 2007)

Erster^^


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Februar 2007)

Nee im Ernst ich finde das weiße Startreck sollte gewinnen, dahinter ist ja noch Platz für CC'ler hoffentlich.


----------



## Marina (6. Februar 2007)

ich find auch das weiße startrack hat platz eins verdient, dann noch n cc-bike und dann noch n dirt/dualbike, dann isses fair.
bin mal gespannt, wer das rennen machen wird


----------



## Funghi (6. Februar 2007)

na, also wenn das weisse nich gewinnt...woah, is dat geil  perfekter gehts net, da stimmt alles, hut ab vor dem "Erbauer"


----------



## thomasbln (6. Februar 2007)

Ich nehm den zweiten Platz


----------



## thaper (6. Februar 2007)

neee ich kenn n nox startrack das pimpiger ausschaut als das weiße nox. hrhr leider is es noch net fertig gelackt und es gibt keine bilder aber es is trotzdem schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss-bikeman (7. Februar 2007)

oooch.. kommt.. es kann nur einen geben..  und meins ist in Natura noch vieell schöner..


----------



## spikychris (7. Februar 2007)

ja Leeeeeudeee, was geht denn jetzt? Wir haben mittlerweile schon den 07.02??


----------



## KingKraft (7. Februar 2007)

guck ma weiter oben was chrishigh geschrieben hat...


----------



## Flow er (7. Februar 2007)

dann bis gleich muss erst einmal die kiste schrubben 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334209/ppuser/80282/sl/f  dann kommen schöne pics


----------



## Marina (7. Februar 2007)

mann mann spiky lesen is scho schwierig  (offtopic: sorry, ich beantwort deine pm noch...)


----------



## thaper (7. Februar 2007)

off-topic:geiln tourney schaltwerk..... die sin echt super... werden die etz auch an dirtbikes geschraubt?


----------



## swiss-bikeman (8. Februar 2007)

ischt doch nicht drangeschraubt..  nur mit der Kette angezurrt.. ;-)


----------



## John Oswald (8. Februar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Gilt auch CC? Dann mal mein geklautes.....:



erster platz - ganz klar!

fahr ich jetzt übrigens


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Februar 2007)

Viel Spaß damit   ist flott was?  

Wenn ich den Typ erwische..............


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Hallo,

sorry das ich mich so verspätet hier melde unsere Erbenisse..... wie schon von allen erwartet.

Tim du bist der Glückliche !!!
Mit nur 2 Sekunden rückstand kommt Jon Oswald als 2ter ins Ziel!!!
Und den 3ten macht der swiss-bikemann......

ich hoffe Ihr stimmt uns zu... natürlich haben wir alle gewonnen, wieviel liebe, zeit und herzblut in unseren Custom Bikes steckt das wissen wir ja alle alzu gut.... dennoch hoffen wir das sich keiner beleidigt fühlt das er nicht dabei ist!!!

bitte meldet euch bei mir um eure fetten Geschenke abzuholen!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbln (9. Februar 2007)

Ein Podium mit 2 Plätzen!?


----------



## swiss-bikeman (9. Februar 2007)

thomasbln schrieb:


> Ein Podium mit 2 Plätzen!?




Tim und Jon Oswald und swiss-bikemann...... stimmt, wir sind nur zu Zweit


----------



## Marina (9. Februar 2007)

warum gibts denn keine lady-kategorie?


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Februar 2007)

@marina musst dir halt noch ein wenig mühe geben!!!!
Nächstes Jahr wird es vielleicht auch ein lady katergorie geben..... wenn sich hier noch ein paar mehr mädels verirren würden.

Leider bist du weit und breit die einzige die die ddd foren unterhält..... weiter so!!!!!!


----------



## thaper (9. Februar 2007)

weil marina net gewinnen darf.... *scherz*


----------



## Marina (9. Februar 2007)

war ja au nur spaaaaaaß 
dabeisein is alles und hätt ja klappen können  sind verdiente sieger! was haben sie denn gewonnen?


----------



## thaper (9. Februar 2007)

bestimmt sowas wien set gefahrener schuhe oder sowas...


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Februar 2007)

Zu gewinnen gibt es diemal........

1 Platz Snapper Pedals 
2 Nox Race Trikot & Sticky Grips 
3 Team Freeride Trikot

Ich hoffe Ihr freut euch schon alle aufs Dirt Masters Festival ........!!!!
gr ch

@ thaper wie kommst du auf schuhe macht man das bei dir so zu hause????


----------



## thaper (9. Februar 2007)

soll ich etz lachen oder weinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Februar 2007)

???


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (9. Februar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> bestimmt sowas wien set gefahrener schuhe oder sowas...



frag ich mich auch?????


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Februar 2007)

seh ich das richtig und der zweite platz geht eigendlich an Exekuhtot?

oder fährt John wirklich sein geklautes Bike?


----------



## thaper (9. Februar 2007)

ach egal....

offtopic: hoske  by the way biste dein startrack losgeworden? würde doch auch gut in dem thread passen aber darfst als nox mitarbeiter vermutlich net posten oderß


----------



## KingKraft (9. Februar 2007)

ich will auch die snappers


----------



## swiss-bikeman (9. Februar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> war ja au nur spaaaaaaß
> dabeisein is alles und hätt ja klappen können  sind verdiente sieger! was haben sie denn gewonnen?



ich pimpe dir deins..  dann gewinnst du..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (11. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> oder fährt John wirklich sein geklautes Bike?



...schön wär's!
keine falschen lorbeeren - the (second) winner is: exekuhtot, no one else


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Februar 2007)

@ john oswald: danke nochmal für dein Lob, ich hoffe mein neues Bike wird mit dem Nox mithalten können....... aber es wird niemals so schön schwarz und gelb und     Ich komme einfach nicht drüber hinweg.

Ich werde mir wohl doch gegen ende der Saison wieder ein Nox kaufen müssen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Februar 2007)

Jetzt habe ich dann auch realisiert, dass ich zweiter bin! Juchuuuu hat sich der 7Monatige Aufbau ja doch gelohnt. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch wieder bekommen......   


Wie war das mit den Preisen? Muss ich Chris anschreiben? Oder wie läuft das, möchte mich im Nox Trikot wälzen .....


----------



## swiss-bikeman (12. Februar 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Wie war das mit den Preisen? Muss ich Chris anschreiben? Oder wie läuft das, möchte mich im Nox Trikot wälzen .....



yep...  



ChrisHighFR 6.5 schrieb:


> bitte meldet euch bei mir um eure fetten Geschenke abzuholen!!!!!
> [email protected]


----------



## Exekuhtot (21. Februar 2007)

Und habt ihr eure geilen Geschenke schon bekommen? 
Ich komme jeden Tag freudig nach der Schule nach Hause, aber noch war er leider leer.......


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. März 2007)

Hallo liebes Nox Team,

danke für das geile Trikot und die Griffe!

Das Trikot schaut super aus und ich werde mit Freude für euch Werbung fahren.

MfG

philipp


----------



## Tim Simmons (24. März 2007)

Hab meine Pedale bis heute noch net 

Habta mich vergessn?


----------



## Tim Simmons (15. April 2007)

und immernoch nicht...dauert merkwürdig lange^^


----------



## _stalker_ (15. April 2007)

und chris reagiert nicht auf pns und mails... :-(


----------



## spikychris (29. Oktober 2007)

hey hey hey shizzle dizzle! Wann gehts los mit NOX sucht das Sexy Bike *2007*?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spikychris (8. Dezember 2008)

Leute?! Was ist denn hier los? Ist NOX Ausgestorben oder was? Überall wo ich hier gucke, geht ja fast nichts mehr... wie kommts??


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal in den Nox Aufbauthread, da ist noch was los.

Meins wurde leider kurz nach dem Aufbau geklaut und das Nox Rennrad ist noch im Aufbau...


----------



## crocodile (2. Januar 2009)

So, hier ist mein Schmuckstück 
Endlich bin ich mal zum fotografieren gekommen  
Lenker, Gabel und Vorbau hab ich selbst lackiert!


----------



## spikychris (23. Februar 2009)

sooo.. wenn hier schon jemand einfach so anfängt. Poste ich meins auch mal. vll wird dadurch wiedermal etwas ins leben gerufen


----------



## Xerre (14. März 2009)

Naja.. Januar ist zwar schon vorbei aber egal hier is meins, vor paar Tagen endlich fertig geworden 


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/0/0/4/_/large/Bild085_1236873570.jpg


----------

